# Why doesn't anyone have fur??



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

I see all these lowriders with leather/vinyl....some still with crushed velvet....how come no fur?

Is it just because it's died out? Or because leather gives it that luxury look? I've only seen one car with fur and it was only on the headliner. 

Just something I noticed


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i think it would look pretty tacky to have fur in a vehicle and i couldnt even imagine the amount of work to maintain the interior and care for it....plus you would probably end up with some of them animal rights people pouring red paint all in your ride


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 2 2004, 12:24 PM
> *i think it would look pretty tacky to have fur in a vehicle and i couldnt even imagine the amount of work to maintain the interior and care for it....plus you would probably end up with some of them animal rights people pouring red paint all in your ride*


 lol I dont mean real fur. 


And I dont necessarily mean long hair fur either...


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

THERE IS A DUDE UP HERE THAT HAS FAKE GRAY FUR ON HIS DASH, THE VEHICLE IS CONV'T AND THE FUR GETS ALL MATTED WHEN ITS WET. ITS PRETTY NASTY


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Jan 2 2004, 12:29 PM
> *THERE IS A DUDE UP HERE THAT HAS FAKE GRAY FUR ON HIS DASH, THE VEHICLE IS CONV'T AND THE FUR GETS ALL MATTED WHEN ITS WET. ITS PRETTY NASTY *



Fool shouldn't get his car wet on the inside :twak:


So has fur EVER been popular? You know, like crushed velvet was before this leather craze took over??


----------



## Mouse (Oct 7, 2003)

I was watching that "Ride with Funk Master Flex" show and they showed Wyclef with this pink Eldorado and he had bright pink fur interior. It cost an assload though.

It was actually pretty tight lookin, despite the mention of being tacky. But yes, it would be a bitch to take care of.

peace

Mouse  



Last edited by Mouse at Jan 2 2004, 01:53 PM


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

FOOL'S RIDE GETS WET CAUSE HE CUT THE ROOF OFF AND IT DON'T FIT PROPERLY, WYCLEF SAID HE SPENT $100,000 ON HIS INTERIOR AND IT WAS FUGLY!


----------



## hittin84regal (Oct 30, 2003)

my regal has blue/white bunny fur. I don't think it looks tacky but it did take a while to do.I'll post some pics soon..tell me what ya think. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i have a fur back seat in my daily nothing like that for the gp tho


----------



## 81delta (Mar 19, 2003)

I've got fur on my car...yea its a bitch to take care of.
Looks good i just have it on the rear view mirror and on the steering shaft in the car....i think fur hasta flow with da theme of the car to look good...
my car has dark green velvet interior with white buttons, and a LITTLE bit of white fur...CANT PUT TOO MUCH THEN IT LOOKS TACKY


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

angel hair was popular back in the day------------------ :biggrin: just like organ pipes for speaker grilles


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

You think anyone would laugh at me if I did up my impala in short white fur? :tears: :tears: 

The white leather in the car is pretty dirty and I want it all BRAND NEW looking. 

Fuck the haters, i'll do it anyway


----------



## 81delta (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jan 5 2004, 05:34 PM
> *You think anyone would laugh at me if I did up my impala in short white fur? :tears: :tears:
> 
> The white leather in the car is pretty dirty and I want it all BRAND NEW looking.
> ...


 y not try spray 9 to clean it b4 doin anythin


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

I have some kind of yellow furry fabric on my doors, (bottoms), and my back rear speaker deck in my regal, looks good :biggrin:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Check out the new issue of I think it was Sport Truck magazine.....there was a truck in there with fur on the headliner, kinda like troll hair type stuff. I thought it looked good. Its nice to see people doing stuff different.


----------



## MOBSTA (Apr 26, 2003)

they make mirror covers for lowrider bikes out of fur looks pimp.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we have fur in our new street truck dancer. its called "topless dancer"


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 8 2004, 08:49 PM
> *we have fur in our new street truck dancer. its called "topless dancer"*


 Oh no...not more nudity from the show N go crew!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jan 8 2004, 10:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jan 8 2004, 10:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Jan 8 2004, 08:49 PM
> *we have fur in our new street truck dancer. its called "topless dancer"*


Oh no...not more nudity from the show N go crew!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

I used to have pleated fox fur on the dash of my 80 brougham, I loved it.


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

go for it joe, I think it would look tight...


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Jan 8 2004, 09:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that's angel hair............ :biggrin:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 7, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Hell yeah kid that's bomb as hell. Fuck you hater cats man that angel hair headliner's cold. Props to 77 for sure.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jan 8 2004, 10:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Jan 8 2004, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
fuck you guys you know you like it. by the way you all are sick freaks


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Jan 9 2004, 12:48 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, thats the pic I was talking about :biggrin: 

I'm gonna do shorter fur though in the whole car. Staying with white. Need some way to mix it up a bit though....Maybe the angel hair on the headliner :biggrin: 


If it don't turn out good, fuck it and i'll do leather next year. I want to be a little different this year though


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice i was thinking of doing the headliner and the steering wheel


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 11 2004, 03:49 AM
> *:ugh:*


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

I used to have a fur dash and armrests on my caprice (82 box) when I was in High school (late 90's). Damn, thinkin back, there was at least a dime of shake lodged deep in there...


----------



## Chris_Dee (Apr 6, 2003)

wyclef's lac with the pink mink interior is fuckin tight


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

i had fur on my door panel but replaced it with velvet cuz it looks better


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

factory original or velour I think. I personally like factory original best in everything


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

YOU WOULD NOT BELIEVE HOW BAD THAT SHIZ SHEDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Rangerpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Buddy of mine has black troll hair on his headliner. He's got an all black truck so it fits pretty well.

Reason Wyclefs interior was so expensive was because it was all mink. Not fake shit.

L8


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Feb 3 2004, 02:26 PM
> *YOU WOULD NOT BELIEVE HOW BAD THAT SHIZ SHEDS!!!!!!!*


 mine never shedded... but ill be honest and admit that i am doing something different now


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

i like the headliner like that since i seen the chech and chong up in smoke but after i got started on my interior i decided i wanted button tuck...but they both look tight


----------



## high noon (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Feb 3 2004, 03:26 PM
> *YOU WOULD NOT BELIEVE HOW BAD THAT SHIZ SHEDS!!!!!!!*


 yeah I had it on my dash, shit was all over me when I'd get outta the car...


----------

